# Sad News



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I have not had a chance to talk in a long while as I have been ....sewing,among other things. Have very sad news... I had a disease in the coop... on my special bird side. I have lost Siddartha, a feeding mom, and worse of all my Mr. Hooters. The vet gave me medicine for him, gave him shots, (three different antibotics) nothing worked... I am one very very desolate person... I don't think vets really know what they are doing... 
The birds just kept getting lighter and lighter until they died... I keep going out every day to see who will be next....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh Boni,

I am so very sorry. I know you are devastated, but please try to tell us more so our members can try to help.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How much time passes between when you first notice that a bird has symptoms to when it passes? Did they treat for worms or Coccidiosis? Can you remember what medications were used? Do they eat ferociously and still lose weight or do they go anorectic (refuse to eat)?

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Boni, I am so very sorry that you lost dear Siddartha and Mr. Hooters. I know how devastating it is, having gone through it last year, and it's just so very upsetting. It's terrible to dread going out to the loft every morning. I really hope the other ones stay well, and are able to bring you some peace during this very sad time. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boni, sorry to hear about your losses. Gosh, what an unhappy morning..........bad things happened after I logged off last night. Will also be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boni,

 I'm so VERY sorry to hear the news. I can imagine how upset and devistated you are. 

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, and sending a BIG hug for comfort.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Boni,

I am so very sorry to hear your news. If there is anything I can do, please do not hesitate to contact me. I will say a little prayer for your and all your lovely birds.

Bill B.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for you Boni  I wish there were some words to help ease your pain. I will sure be keeping you in my prayers - along with your other birds. {{{super strong hugs of support}}}


----------



## stitch (May 22, 2008)

*so sorry for your loss*

I have only one pigeon (stitch) if she died I would be crushed. I can't even begin to know how that could feel. I hope that everyone else makes it through for you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Boni. I am too familiar with that feeling of helplessness.

There is an article somewhere by Helen (Nooti) about "going light" in which she suggests the use of "sulpha drugs". I will try to find the link.

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Boni - how terrible for you...I just have finished reading Hillybean's thread, she is going through almost the same thing...words fail me.

Since the birds don't seem to be responding to antibiotics, I wonder if the problem could be fungal. That was mentioned in Hilly's thread as well and I had a terrible problem last fall with a fungal infection. They are difficult to diagnose, so very scary. I wonder if there are antifungal drugs that could be tried in both cases, or if that would be advisable. 

I just pray that you are able to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

My condolences to you, Boni, upon reading of the passing of your beloved Siddartha & Mr. Hooters. 

You have a great support group here. Please visit whenever time permits. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boni, I can't tell you how sorry I am to read your post. We all feel so helpless when something like this happens. My suggestion would be, if another dies, to have it necropsied. I know when we had the protozoal infection break out in our aviary about 1 1/2 years ago, they were able to rule out many diseases and narrow it down to a protozoa which was treated with Baytril. We lost two birds then but managed to save all the others.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, Boni...
I am so sorry. I don't know what else to say. 
Terrible, awful news. Wish there was something I could do.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Boni, I am so sorry about your losses!! We can all understand how devastated you are!

I sure hope you can find out - SOON - what is causing the deaths!

With all the knowledgeable members on this site, I'm sure some will have excellent suggestions. I see there have been some possibilities already!

We will always be here for support. 

Sending you support LOVE and HUGS at this very sad time...

Shi
I sure hope you find the answer soon and can treat!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm heart sick Boni. 
I hope we hear from you soon so we can help and comfort.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Dear Boni,

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses.....it's so hard to bear losing our special friends.

Linda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Boni,

I am just heartsick for you loosing your birds like this. My condolences to you.It is such a hard and helpless feeling when they don't respond to everything you can do for them. May your loved ones be flying high and free in spirit.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Boni,

I just happened to think that perhaps the county up there has a service where you can get a post done on one of the expired birds to find out the cause of death. I know that San Diego County will do that for a very reasonable fee for people who have breeding lofts. My vet told me about it.

Margaret


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Boni I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you don't loose any more.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Boni,
> 
> I just happened to think that perhaps the county up there has a service where you can get a post done on one of the expired birds to find out the cause of death. I know that San Diego County will do that for a very reasonable fee for people who have breeding lofts. My vet told me about it.
> 
> Margaret


MSU does that here, I had one done last year when I was pulling my hair out over a mysterious illness. I'm really glad I had it done.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Boni,
> 
> I just happened to think that perhaps the county up there has a service where you can get a post done on one of the expired birds to find out the cause of death. I know that San Diego County will do that for a very reasonable fee for people who have breeding lofts. My vet told me about it.
> 
> Margaret


Might be best to have it done privately, just in case it's something reportable.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry Boni, I wish there was something that could done to ease your heartache and bring your babies back  I pray whatever it was is over with and spares the rest of your precious flock.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Mr.Hooters always flies and hangs from the front coop wire when I come home, because he knows I will come to the door and he hops out for a ride into the house where he would Hoot and strut around the place -checking out everything making sure we have been doing our job of filling the water bowl, feed bowl, and treat dish up well. He'd give the tall pepper grinder the what for, beat up the stuffed toys and so on.... but I noticed he stayed on the bottom of the coop two days in a row. When I picked him up he was sooo lite but he was eating like crazy. He and fanny were feeding their babies so I thought he was just feeding babies and losing weight from that. He had no other signs of disease. But two others had died the same way in just two days, after I noticed them on the bottom of the cage. I gave the first bird and the coop Sulmet. that didn't work. After I saw the second bird on the coop floor just walking around, I brought it in and put it and the coop on terramycin, that bird died also. So when I saw Hooters acting strangely, I brought him in, and noticed he was way too skinny, and tired. Put him on a heat pad took him to the vet who gave him an antibotic shot filled him with water solution and sent me home with doxycycline he lasted longer. He did not find any thing in his droppings,even sick Mr.Hooters impressed the doctor so much-he kept saying what a remarkable bird....I just can't believe he is gone...I sit here covered in birds -I guess they 're trying to console me- Betti is on the monitor, New Olie is looking for a spot on my that isn't sporting a bird, as Raza is on one shoulder, one of Hooters baby is on the other and and all I can do is cry -


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sulmet should have worked against Coccidiosis. Did you ever see any evidence that the birds were vomiting or regurgitating? Birds who have a blockage from worms will often eat like the dickens and then throw up a few hours to a day later. That won't respond to antibiotics.

I'm very sorry for your loss.

Pidgey


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a thought...but have you changed anything in the loft recently? Different grit, seed, bowls etc.? Is there any chance of contamination from poison, insecticide, fertilizer or anything environmental? I lost two birds recently and these were some of the questions we went through with the vet in trying to diagnose.


----------



## weaver (May 22, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this .Lost my 2 trumpeter males during the winter and was devastated so I know how you feel


----------



## auroraborealis (May 30, 2006)

So so sorry, Boni. We all share your loss.

Susan


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Boni Birds said:


> ...I sit here covered in birds -I guess they 're trying to console me- Betti is on the monitor, New Olie is looking for a spot on my that isn't sporting a bird, as Raza is on one shoulder, one of Hooters baby is on the other and and all I can do is cry -


What a wonderful little warm, feathered support group you have there- sounds like they know what you need.
I'm so terribly sad to hear about your pijies. My feather-kids and I send you lots of hugs.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Boni,
So sorry over your losses. I think many of us here have been in your position, and felt the same pain you are now feeling. I know I had one terrible winter, this last winter, losing my birds to weasels. It was so hard to go to that loft every day, praying that the killings had stopped, that I wouldn't find another of my babies dead. My birds trusted me to take the best possible care of them, and I ws failing, and losing little loved ones, not just one, once in a while, but one to two birds one day, to my whole flock of figuritas in one day. These were birds who would fly to me, land on me, play with fingers, shoe laces, hair, beg for cuddles and kisses. I searched out every point of access I could find in the loft, plugged holes, prayed and begged God for help, cried, sat in the loft through some very cold nights and still lost birds. Well, now the loft is so secure I feel like my birds are now safe from predators. I do have some birds left from the terrible winter, and some new birds. I have 2 little goonies who wintered in the house who just cannot understand why they have to live in that funny birdie house instead of in the people house with their mama. I still cry over those I loved and lost. I will not say "It's get's better" because, yes, maybe it does get better, or maybe just a little bit less painful. I hope some day a truly special new bird comes in to your life, who won't make you forget (as if you would) about those little'uns you lost but will help you accept and recover from the pain of your losses.
Love and hugs,
Daryl


----------

